# Post some cool archtops/hollow bodies



## Hollowway (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm just starting to get into the wide world of archtops. Post up some pics if you know of something cool or unique. I wanna see it. Extra credit for >6 strings and customs! I'll start with these Forshage hollowbodies...












And this Parker GreenBeam, which is cooler than a piece of modern Japanese furniture.


----------



## brynotherhino (Mar 19, 2012)

TIMTONE T4-S 7 STRING GUITAR (WARR CHAPMAN STICK) | eBay

This is pretty neat, my dad has a semihollow six string made by this guy and its absolutley incredible


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 19, 2012)

Tiny tiny image, but you get the point


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 19, 2012)

brynotherhino said:


> TIMTONE T4-S 7 STRING GUITAR (WARR CHAPMAN STICK) | eBay
> 
> This is pretty neat, my dad has a semihollow six string made by this guy and its absolutley incredible



Holy crap, that's hot. Expensive, but definitely unique and beautiful.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's another one I just found:


----------



## Fiction (Mar 20, 2012)

Those Forshages were really cool.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Mar 20, 2012)

My new favorite thread.


----------



## brynotherhino (Mar 20, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Holy crap, that's hot. Expensive, but definitely unique and beautiful.



It kinda sucks that the dude isnt making guitars anymore, he had some reallly cool designs. And some really cool teles and strats.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 20, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Here's another one I just found:


That is the definition of beauty!


----------



## Fiction (Mar 22, 2012)

Conklin Guitars.






WWW.MURRAYKUUN.COM -


----------



## Trespass (Mar 22, 2012)

^ The first one isn't an archtop or semi.

My new custom 17".


----------



## Hybrid138 (Mar 22, 2012)

@Trespass any more shots of the back of the neck? That guitar is beautiful!


----------



## Daken1134 (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.robertconti.com/about/a-career-in-photos/image?format=raw&type=img&id=496

http://www.guitargeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/ibanez_rga8_hollowbody.jpg

surprised no one put this up yet, still IMO one of the classiest semi hollows ive seen, ERG or not


----------



## Fiction (Mar 22, 2012)

@Trespass, the first one is actually hollow 

http://www.conklinguitars.com/custom_7_string_guitar_figured_walnut_hollow_body.html


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## mishabasi (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en&biw=1366&bih=600&tbm=isch&tbnid=kWZx3F1HCfC1DM:&imgrefurl=http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/127637-tosin-abasis-new-lacs-8-string-hollow-body-7.html&docid=ZK9Ij9ctBOr-5M&imgurl=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs740.snc4/64018_481300996907_160175836907_7013792_3279825_n.jpg&w=540&h=720&ei=GstvT46pA6LV0QHa7ZizBg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=228&vpy=118&dur=1957&hovh=259&hovw=194&tx=142&ty=86&sig=117304517327707303618&page=1&tbnh=136&tbnw=102&start=0&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 1, 2012)

How did I miss this thread? Really want a 7 string hollow-body/semi-hollow or a resonator at the moment. Some of these might not be what you asked for, but worth posting.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Apr 1, 2012)

in the band where i play bass my guitarist has 2 guitars,he is phenomenal in every style and techniques,he has a tele and....A custom shop Gibson hollowbody,great flamed top,great pups,fat but clean sound....lovely


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 3, 2012)

You got pictures of this custom Gibson?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 19, 2012)

Imo, pagelli makes the nicest looking archtops/hollows.











This one is a Pagelli design, made by eastman.








































They also have some very very odd stuff.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 25, 2012)

I just scored one of these today on eBay, in cherry red:







Schecter Vault: Jazz-7


----------



## spinality (Apr 25, 2012)

I am very partial to Kirk Sand's nylon 7-strings (sandguitars.com: Sand Guitars | Hand crafted electronic acoustic guitars). He has a used 7-string listed at the moment (April 2012). This model has a hollow carved mahogany body with no sound hole. Separate pickup per string. They really sound and play great. Not cheap though.


----------



## spinality (Apr 25, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> Imo, pagelli makes the nicest looking archtops/hollows....


Some of those are really beautiful. I like the one with the offset soundhole -- it looks like Picasso designed it. (Which is no accident, of course.) Thanks for the photos, I hadn't come across Pagelli before.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's my own:


----------



## JamesM (Apr 25, 2012)

FUCK YOU SCHERZO GOD DAMMIT

I CAN'T HANDLE ALL THE GAS


----------

